# Third Try Posting My New SCORPION



## ponzer04 (Oct 23, 2011)




----------



## FNISHR (Aug 9, 2011)

Looks good. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## Bageland2000 (May 27, 2012)

Wow that thing looks good. how is it to shoot?
]\


----------



## ponzer04 (Oct 23, 2011)

It shoots great. and shoots anything i can put though it other than some bad bullets i made (once durring my learning to make bullets time).


----------



## Gator (Dec 11, 2006)

better luck next time !


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

No pic showing for me........


----------



## ponzer04 (Oct 23, 2011)




----------



## shift1 (Dec 31, 2013)

I just ordered one last week. How is it now after more range time?


----------



## ponzer04 (Oct 23, 2011)

shift1 said:


> I just ordered one last week. How is it now after more range time?


Great. no complaints. I reload and made some bullets just a tish to short and my colt would cycle them just fine but the sig had issues with them. That was my fault on the loading though.


----------

